# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Industrial robots, Lucas France, Bazas, France

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Lucas France

----------


## Airicist

HYBRID MOTION / LUCAS ROBOTIC SYSTEM

Published on Oct 3, 2013

----------


## Airicist

SWING / LUCAS ROBOTIC SYSTEM

Published on Oct 15, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Journées Portes Ouvertes 2017 / LUCAS ROBOTIC SYSTEM

Published on Nov 15, 2017

----------


## Airicist

SWING / LUCAS ROBOTIC SYSTEM

Published on Dec 18, 2017

----------

